# Protection of Standpipe Laterals/Horizontal Standpipes



## Dr. J (Feb 11, 2012)

Background:

2007 NFPA 14 states:

_3.3.1 Branch Line. A piping system, generally in a horizontal plane, connecting not more than one hose connection with a standpipe._

_3.3.4 Feed Main. The portion of a standpipe system that supplies water to one or more standpipes._

_3.3.11 Standpipe. The vertical portion of the system piping that delivers the water supply for hose connections, and sprinklers on combined systems, vertically from floor to floor. The term standpipe can also refer to the horizontal portion of the system piping that delivers the water supply for two or more hose connections, and sprinklers on combined systems, on a single level._

_6.1.2 Protection of Aboveground Piping._

_6.1.2.1*  Standpipe system piping shall be protected from mechanical damage._

_6.1.2.2  Standpipes and lateral piping supplied by standpipes shall be located in enclosed exit stairways or shall be protected by a degree of fire resistance equal to that required for enclosed exit stairways in the building in which they are located._

_6.1.2.2.1  In buildings equipped with an approved automatic sprinkler system, lateral piping to 2½ in. (65 mm) hose connections shall not be required to be protected._

_6.1.2.2.2  Piping connecting standpipes to 1½ in. (40 mm) hose connections shall not be required to be protected._

_6.1.2.2.3  Where exit stairways are not required to be enclosed in fire-rated construction, standpipe systems shall be permitted to be installed without the fire resistance required by 6.1.2.2._

2010 NFPA 14 states:

_3.3.1 Branch Line. A piping system, generally in a horizontal plane, connecting not more than one hose connection with a standpipe._

_3.3.4 Feed Main. The portion of a standpipe system that supplies water to one or more standpipes._

_3.3.11 Standpipe. The system piping that delivers the water supply for hose connections, and for sprinklers on combined systems, vertically from floor to floor. _

_3.3.11.1 Horizontal Standpipe.  The horizontal portion of the system piping that delivers the water supply for two or more hose connections, and for sprinklers on combined systems, on a single level._

_6.1.2 Protection of Aboveground Piping._

_6.1.2.1*  Standpipe system piping shall be protected from mechanical damage._

_6.1.2.2  Feed Mains, standpipes, horizontal standpipes, and branch piping supplied by standpipes shall be located in enclosed exit stairways or shall be protected by a degree of fire resistance equal to that required for enclosed exit stairways in the building in which they are located._

_6.1.2.2.1  In buildings equipped with an approved automatic sprinkler system, feed mains and branch lines supplying 2½ in. (65 mm) hose connections shall not be required to be protected._

For a building requiring standpipes that has Horizontal Exits, there will be horizontal piping to 2½” hose valves on each side of the wall adjacent to each exit opening of horizontal exits.

Questions:

Do you agree with me that there is a significant change between 2007 and 2010?  It is my opinion that under 2007, this horizontal piping to the hose valves would be considered “_lateral piping to 2½ in. (65 mm) hose connections”_ and therefore is not required to be protected.  However under 2010, 6.1.2.2 clearly states 4 classes of piping that need protection, and 6.1.2.2.1 clearly excludes two of these in sprinklered buildings.  The two classes not excluded are “standpipes” and “horizontal standpipes”  With the new definition of a “horizontal standpipe” it is clear the piping serving the hose valves at the horizontal exit is required to be protected.

The contrary opinion is that 2007 always required this piping to be protected since the definition of a "standpipe" includes piping “_that delivers the water supply for two or more hose connections”_ , and “standpipes” are not included in 6.1.2.2.1 as piping not needing protection.  However, the code says a lot by what it does not say.  If they meant that horizontal piping serving only a single hose valve does not need protection they would have said “branch line”, which is clearly defined as serving only a single hose valve outlet, and not  “lateral piping to 2½ in. (65 mm) hose connections”.  They could also have said “lateral piping to a single 2½ in connection”, but they didn’t.  Also, note the "s" on the end of "connections" - obviously plural.

Next.  Given the requirement for protection in 2010 (and maybe 2007), what is an acceptable means of protection?  There is no NRTL test specified to determine the fire resistive rating.  Gypbd enclosure I assume is ok.  But how about the various wrap systems?  Would you accept the same wrap as used for grease duct?  How about this stuff: http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=66666UuZjcFSLXTt4XTtNXT6EVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--&fn=3M_InteramE-5A-4_PDS_4381-3.pdf ?  It is specifically listed for protection of electrical feeders and cable, such as for a fire pump feeder.


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2012)

Weekend code questions you got to love them

Do you read it that the protection is only needed in the stairwell ??


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 14, 2012)

I read code books for fun (used to be bed time stories, but the kids are older now).   It is weekend work I love not so much.

No, an enclosed stair is considered protection.  The question is regarding piping outside the protection of the stair.


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2012)

Still trying to decipher it all

I guess a question how often is there more than two outlets on a line?

And once out of the stairwell to me it does not say what the level of protection has to be


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2012)

ok see if you can decipher this stuff:::

from way down there """"

Committee Statement: It is the intent of the Committee to protect all

standpipe system piping in unsprinklered buildings and to protect only

standpipes and horizontal standpipes in sprinklered buildings. This action also

is intended to maintain conformance with the intent of the IBC.""""""""

14-36 Log #56 Final Action: Accept in Principle

(6.1.2.2 and 6.1.2.2.1)

_______________________________________________________________

Submitter: Roland J. Huggins, American Fire Sprinkler Association, Inc.

Recommendation: Revise text to read as follows:

6.1.2.2 Standpipes, supply mains, and lateral piping supplied by standpipes

shall be located in enclosed exit stairways or shall be protected by a degree of

fire resistance equal to that required for enclosed exit stairways in the building

in which they are located.

6.1.2.2.1 In buildings equipped protected throughout with an approved

automatic sprinkler system, supply mains and lateral piping to 2 ½ in. (65 mm)

hose connections shall not be required to be protected.

Substantiation: It seems prudent to protect the supply main in non-sprinklered

buildings.

Protected throughout is the standard reference for allowing differences when

sprinklers are present.

Committee Meeting Action: Accept in Principle

Revise text to read as follows:

6.1.2.2 Standpipes, feed mains, and lateral piping supplied by standpipes

shall be located in enclosed exit stairways or shall be protected by a degree of

fire resistance equal to that required for enclosed exit stairways in the building

in which they are located.

6.1.2.2.1 In buildings equipped protected throughout with an approved

automatic sprinkler system, feed mains and lateral piping to 2 ½ in. (65 mm)

hose connections shall not be required to be protected.

Committee Statement: Feed main versus a supply main is a defined term.

Number Eligible to Vote: 23

Ballot Results: Affirmative: 21 Abstain: 1

Ballot Not Returned: 1 Silk, B.

Explanation of Abstention:

ALBINGER, JR.,

_______________________________________________________________

14-35 Log #72 Final Action: Reject

(6.1.2.1)

_______________________________________________________________

Submitter: Thomas G. Wellen, American Fire Sprinkler Association, Inc.

Recommendation: Revise text to read as follows:

6.1.2.1* Standpipe system piping shall be protected from fire and mechanical

damage.

Substantiation: The main text for this section only includes mechanical

damage and the annex material indicates protection from fire damage.

Including “fire” in the main text will tie into the annex statement.

A.6.1.2.1 Standpipes should not be placed in unsprinklered areas of

combustible construction.

Committee Meeting Action: Reject

Committee Statement: The committee feels that this topic is already

adequately addressed in the standard.

Number Eligible to Vote: 23

Ballot Results: Affirmative: 21 Abstain: 1

Ballot Not Returned: 1 Silk, B.

Explanation of Abstention:

ALBINGER, JR., P.: See my Explanation of Abstention on Proposal 14-1

(Log #CP10).

_______________________________________________________________

Submitter: Donald Brown, Vanderwestern Rutherford Mantecon

Comment on Proposal No: 14-36

Recommendation: Revise text as follows:

6.1.2.2 In unsprinklered buildings standpipes and lateral piping supplied by

standpipes supplying 2.5” hose connections shall be located in enclosed exit

stairways or shall be protected by a degree of fire resistance equal to that

required for enclosed exit stairways in the building in which they are located.

Fire protection of standpipe is not required in sprinklered buildings, or where

there are only 1.5” hose stations, or where exit stairs have no fire rating.

Substantiation: This is to clarify the standard which is being misinterpreted.

Local authorities are applying 6.1.2.2 alone as the minimum even in a

sprinklered building. They then require shaft wall construction or fire wrapping

of the entire standpipe except in stairs or mechanical rooms. The revised

wording makes it clear and combines all 4 conditions of the current 6.1.2.2.

Committee Meeting Action: Reject

Committee Statement: See Committee Action on Comment 14-24 (Log #27).

Number Eligible to Vote: 24

Ballot Results: Affirmative: 23

Ballot Not Returned: 1 Silk, B.

_______________________________________________________________

_______________________________________________________________

14-12 Log #16 Final Action: Reject

(6.1.2.2)

_______________________________________________________________

Submitter: Kenneth E. Isman, National Fire Sprinkler Association, Inc.

Comment on Proposal No: 14-36

Recommendation: Reject proposal 14-36.

Substantiation: Action on previous editions eliminated the word ”fire” from

section 6.1.2.1 and placed a note in the Annex explaining that exposed pipe can

be run through buildings of noncombustible construction. During this cycle the

committee was consistent with this philosophy in rejecting proposal 14-35.

However in accepting 14-36 the committee has contradicted their own Annex

note and made it impossible to run pipe through exposed unsprinklered

structures like parking garages.

Committee Meeting Action: Reject

Committee Statement: See Committee Action on Comment 14-24 (Log #27).

Number Eligible to Vote: 24

Ballot Results: Affirmative: 23

Ballot Not Returned: 1 Silk, B.

_______________________________________________________________

14-13 Log #27 Final Action: Accept in Principle

(6.1.2.2 through 6.1.2.3)

_______________________________________________________________

Submitter: Larry Keeping, Vipond Fire Protection

Comment on Proposal No: 14-8

Recommendation: Revise 6.1.2.2 through 6.1.2.3 to read:

6.1.2.2 Standpipes, Feed mains and lateral piping Feed mains, standpipes,

horizontal standpipes and branch lines supplied by standpipes shall be located

in enclosed exit stairways or shall be protected by a degree of fire resistance

equal to that required for enclosed exit stairways in the building in which they

are located.

6.1.2.2.1 In buildings equipped with an approved automatic sprinkler system,

lateral piping horizontal standpipes and branch lines supplying to 2½ in. (65

mm) hose connections shall not be required to be protected.

6.1.2.2.2 Piping connecting standpipes

6.1.2.2.3 Where exit stairways are not required to be enclosed in fire-rated

construction, standpipe systems shall be permitted to be installed without the

fire resistance required by 6.1.2.2.

6.1.2.3 Where a standpipe or lateral pipe system piping that is normally filled

with water passes through an area subject to freezing temperatures, it shall be

protected to maintain the temperature of the water in the piping between 40°F

and 120°F (4.4°C and 48.9°C).

Substantiation: The terms “lateral piping” and “lateral pipe” are used in the

standard but are not defined, so it is unclear as to what is meant when the terms

are encountered.

As per the Committee Comment for Proposal 14-8, “lateral piping serving

two or more hose connections shall be treated as a standpipe” and as per the

Committee Action on Proposal 13-9 a new definition for a “horizontal

standpipe” was accepted.

Therefore for 6.1.2.2 and 6.1.2.2.1, to avoid any ambiguity, it is suggested

that the words “lateral piping” and “lateral pipe” should be deleted and

replaced with the applicable defined terms “horizontal standpipes” and “branch

lines”.

For 6.1.2.3, any portion of a wet standpipe system that would be subject to

freezing temperatures should be protected, so there it is suggested that the

words “a standpipe or lateral pipe” be revised to the all encompassing term

“standpipe system piping”.

Committee Meeting Action: Accept in Principle

Revise 6.1.2.2 through 6.1.2.3 to read:

6.1.2.2 Standpipes, Feed mains and lateral piping Feed mains, standpipes,

horizontal standpipes, and branch lines supplied by standpipes shall be located

in enclosed exit stairways or shall be protected by a degree of fire resistance

equal to that required for enclosed exit stairways in the building in which they

are located.

6.1.2.2.1 In buildings equipped with an approved automatic sprinkler system,

lateral piping horizontal standpipes and feed mains and branch lines supplying

to 2½ in. (65 mm) hose connections shall not be required to be protected.

6.1.2.2.2 Piping connecting standpipes to 1½ in. (40 mm) hose connections

shall not be required to be protected.

6.1.2.2.3 Where exit stairways are not required to be enclosed in fire-rated

construction, standpipe systems shall be permitted to be installed without the

fire resistance required by 6.1.2.2.

6.1.2.3 Where a standpipe or lateral pipe system piping that is normally filled

with water passes through an area subject to freezing temperatures, it shall be

protected to maintain the temperature of the water in the piping between 40°F

and 120°F (4.4°C and 48.9°C).

Committee Statement: It is the intent of the Committee to protect all

standpipe system piping in unsprinklered buildings and to protect only

standpipes and horizontal standpipes in sprinklered buildings. This action also

is intended to maintain conformance with the intent of the IBC.

Number Eligible to Vote: 24

Ballot Results: Affirmative: 23

Ballot Not Returned: 1 Silk, B.

_______________________________________________________________


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 15, 2012)

> I guess a question how often is there more than two outlets on a line?


Any time there is a Horizontal Exit.  Each door in a horizontal exit requires two Class 1 stadpipe hose valve outlets.  Multiple doors require 2x multiple hose valve outlets.  Not uncommon in large buildings like hospitals and university buildings which spread out all over the place and egress distance can not be met without Horizontal Exits.



> And once out of the stairwell to me it does not say what the level of protection has to be


"_by a degree of fire resistance equal to that required for enclosed exit stairways_".  For a building with 2 hour stair enclosures, that would be 2 hours.

The ROP shows that they were trying to clarify the intent that piping serving 2 or more hose valves is to be treated as a standpipe, and therefore protected.  Thus one way of reading it is that it was always the intent of NFPA to protect such piping, they just said it poorly before.  the other way, is that said poorly or not, it said something different in 2007 than in 2010, and therefore there are different requirements in 2007 than in 2010.

So, have you guys required piping serving the hose valves at a horizontal exit to be protected, and what is acceptable as protection?


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2012)

I kind of read it that the protection is required only in the stairwell, and not outside of it.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2012)

Agree with your analysis and with the best intentions or atempts the TC has just befuddled it from the 07 to 10.

Regarding:



> So, have you guys required piping serving the hose valves at a horizontal exit to be protected, and what is acceptable as protection?


The way I would interpret it is at what level of separation and rating is the Horizontal Exit? If 2 hr. then 2 hr. protection of the applicable piping just like the stair enclosure etc.... Now on the other hand if the building is sprinkled throughout and on both sides of the rated assembly, then no protection required. Regarding the pipe wrap, I don't have a problem with the material you asked about especially since they still permit heat tracing.  Thanks for the request to read...this opinion may not be as good others!


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2012)

I do not see why if you have a horizontal exit that that would mean you have a two protection for the pipe?

Only the wall of six to twelve inches is rated, possibly if there is a corridor, it may or may not be rated


----------

